# Star Wars Episode VII: Luke Skywalker soll angeblich Jedi-Akademie ins Leben rufen



## FrankMoers (31. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode VII: Luke Skywalker soll angeblich Jedi-Akademie ins Leben rufen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode VII: Luke Skywalker soll angeblich Jedi-Akademie ins Leben rufen


----------



## N7ghty (31. Dezember 2012)

Ist doch einfach die Jedi Knight Geschichte, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## ThoranJafar (31. Dezember 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Ist doch einfach die Jedi Knight Geschichte, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


 Exakt. Eigentlich noch mal zeit Jedi Academy zu installieren.


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. Dezember 2012)

Mir würde es ja besser gefallen wenn sie eine Storyline fernab von den alten Charakteren finden. Zumindest von den, die sich nicht mehr selber spielen können und irgendwie ersetzt werden müssten.
Allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, dass meine Haltung gegenüber Episode 7 im Moment so negativ ist, dass ich wahrscheinlich keine Info positiv auffassen könnte


----------



## slowfinger88 (31. Dezember 2012)

Naja, die Jedi-Academie gab es schon in sämtlichen Romanen und wurde vom Spiel aufgegriffen. 
Für die Filme könnte das aber eine gute Weiterführung sein, um eine neue Generation einzuführen.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (31. Dezember 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Ist doch einfach die Jedi Knight Geschichte, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


 
Naja, die Zeit nach den Filmen wurde in diversen Star-Wars Büchern beschrieben wo Luke in der Tat den Jedi-Orden wieder aufbaut (nicht überraschend). "Jedi Knight" orientiert sich daran legt aber natürlich den Schwerpunkt auf den eigenen Charakter.

Was sie in den neuen Filmen machen wollen ist die Frage: Mark Hamil und Harrisson Ford werden wohl eher Nebenrollen bekommen, die sind ja inzwischen uralt. Vermutlich wird die Handlung demnach auch Jahrzehnte nach dem letzten Film spielen (den fehlenden Zeitabschnitt kann man dann ja anschließend wieder in einer albernen animierten Cartoonserie nacherzählen...)


----------



## BuffaloBilI (31. Dezember 2012)

Warum nicht mal was völlig anderes...?


----------



## N7ghty (31. Dezember 2012)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Warum nicht mal was völlig anderes...?


 Weil es Star Wars ist. Bei Diablo 3 gabs n riesigen Shitstorm, weil Blizzard kein Diablo 2.1 gemacht hat. Bei Star Wars würde es da Tote geben.


----------



## Atuan (31. Dezember 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, dass meine Haltung gegenüber Episode 7 im Moment so negativ ist, dass ich wahrscheinlich keine Info positiv auffassen könnte


Warum denn? Weil sie von Disney kommt? Denk doch mal über die Alternative nach -> Überhaupt kein Star Wars mehr 

Lucas hatte wieder die Schnauze voll von Star Wars. Der hätte noch 20 Jahre Pause gebraucht, bis er sich für eine neue Trilogie entschieden hätte. Und was dabei rausgekommen wäre möchte ich lieber nicht wissen. Der Kerl war bei Episode I-III ja schon wunderlich... Jar Jar Binks, hustende Droiden, Yoda auf Speed beim Lichtschwertduell... Sowas wird mit dem Alter nicht unbedingt besser  Dann doch lieber Disney. Schlechter kanns wirklich nicht mehr werden. Und wenn doch... Naja... Ich bin eh schon genug Kummer mit Star Wars gewohnt. Mit der neuen Trilogie gingen nämlich Filme, Spiele und Bücher den Bach runter. Und weil das nicht reicht, musste man zwischen Yu-Gi-Oh und Pokemon noch diese peinliche Clone Wars-Grütze schieben... Star Wars ist also eh schon tot. Spätestens seit der Imperator bei Star Wars Kinect zu irgendwelcher Justin Bieber-Musik tanzt.

Disney ist eine Chance. Vielleicht wirds was, vielleicht auch nicht. Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass Lucas' Rektalpenetration an seinem eigenen Meisterwerk ein Ende hat.


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. Dezember 2012)

Atuan schrieb:


> Warum denn? Weil sie von Disney kommt? Denk doch mal über die Alternative nach -> Überhaupt kein Star Wars mehr


 
Die Alternative wäre mir nach dem jetzigen Stand tatsächlich lieber  Zumindest was die Filme angeht 
Ich habe die alten 3 Episoden immer schon geliebt und die neuen 3 Episoden waren teilweise wirklich schwer zu ertragen. Sie waren nicht komplett schlecht, aber im Vergleich zu Episode 4-6 war das schon ein ganz schöner Abstieg. 
Und das Disney LucasArts übernimmt und gleich mal 3 neue Star Wars Filme ankündigt und sogar darüber geredet wird jedes Jahr einen Neuen rauszubringen, noch weit über Episode 9 heraus, das hat mich einfach verschreckt. Es wirkt als wollte Disney das Star Wars Franchise noch weiter auspressen um ein paar Milliarden zu machen und das gefällt mir nicht. 
Abgesehen davon kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Filme auf einem ähnlich hohen Niveau sein werden wie die früheren Filme. Meiner Meinung nach werden da 08/15 Action Filme drauß, die den alten Star Wars Charme nicht im Geringsten einfangen werden können. 
Mir ist es in vielen Fällen einfach lieber wenn man eine Filmreihe einfach mal so stehen lässt, ohne noch ein paar hundert Fortsetzungen zu drehen. In den meisten Fällen geht das schnell schief und im Fall von Star Wars ist es da ja schon. Mit weiteren Fortsetzungen droht Star Wars dann gänzlich umzukippen. 

Natürlich ist das nur meine pessimistiche Sicht der Dinge, ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren wenn der Film dann rauskommt


----------



## Xorydol (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke hier scheinen viele zu vergessen, dass George Lucas zu Beginn geplant hatte noch 3 weitere Filme zu machen. Außerdem ist es besser sie machen noch 3 weitere, als wenn Lucas weiter die alte Trilogie vergewaltigt....


----------



## nali (31. Dezember 2012)

Dann aber bitte noch mit Mara Jade


----------



## Odin333 (31. Dezember 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Filme auf einem ähnlich hohen Niveau sein werden wie die früheren Filme. Meiner Meinung nach werden da 08/15 Action Filme drauß, die den alten Star Wars Charme nicht im Geringsten einfangen werden können.
> Mir ist es in vielen Fällen einfach lieber wenn man eine Filmreihe einfach mal so stehen lässt, ohne noch ein paar hundert Fortsetzungen zu drehen. In den meisten Fällen geht das schnell schief und im Fall von Star Wars ist es da ja schon. Mit weiteren Fortsetzungen droht Star Wars dann gänzlich umzukippen.
> 
> Natürlich ist das nur meine pessimistiche Sicht der Dinge, ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren wenn der Film dann rauskommt


 
Ich persönlich bin einfach froh, dass wenn schon ein neues Starwars kommt, George Lukas damit nicht viel zu tun haben wird. Dazu hat er EP1 - 3 einfach zu sehr in den Sand gesetzt.

Dass Disney jetzt im Besitz der Rechte ist, damit bin ich ganz zu frieden. Sie können ein ordentliches Budget zur Verfügung stellen und haben ein ordentliches Repertuar an Regisseuren und Drehbuchautoren.

Armageddon, Tron Legacy, John Carter, The Avengers, Fluch der Karibik, PoP, Alice im Wunderland....

Nicht unbedingt Filme, die man als schlecht beschreiben könnte.

Sicher kann es auch in die Hose gehen, aber bei Disney habe ich ein besseres Gefühl als bei Lucas selbst.


----------



## Peter23 (31. Dezember 2012)

Matrix 2 und 3 
Indiana Jones 4
Star Wars xy


Die Filmemacher wissen nicht, wann sie aufhören müssen!


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. Dezember 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Armageddon, Tron Legacy, John Carter, The Avengers, Fluch der Karibik, PoP, Alice im Wunderland....
> 
> Nicht unbedingt Filme, die man als schlecht beschreiben könnte.
> 
> Sicher kann es auch in die Hose gehen, aber bei Disney habe ich ein besseres Gefühl als bei Lucas selbst.



Ja das ist eben alles Ansichtssache. Von Disney kommen mit Sicherheit auch gute Filme, aber ich für meinen Teil fände es schlimm wenn die neuen Star Wars Filme auf einem Niveau wären mit John Carter und Avengers. Sind beides keine schlechten Filme, aber eben auch bei weitem nicht mehr als mittelmäßig und ein neuer Star Wars müsste für meinen Geschmack eben so herrausragend werden wie die alten Episoden. Und das kann ich mir wie gesagt nicht vorstellen.

Aber das ist ja nur meine Meinung, muss sich ja niemand von meinem Pessimismus anstecken lassen


----------



## Lukecheater (31. Dezember 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> ...Avengers. ... nicht mehr als mittelmäßig ...


 
sehe ich z.B. völlig anders. Für mich der beste Marvel-Film neben Spiderman mit Tobey Maquire.


----------



## z3ro22 (31. Dezember 2012)

der war ja sowas von geil der film.man man


----------



## Schlechtmacher (31. Dezember 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> sehe ich z.B. völlig anders. Für mich der beste Marvel-Film neben Spiderman mit Tobey Maquire.


 
"Der Beste Marvel-Film" hat nicht viel zu sagen, da war keiner dabei den man unbedingt gesehen haben muss. Nichts falsch verstehen, unterhaltsam sind die alle aber zwischen nettem Popcornkino und Meilensteinen der Filmgeschichte gibts eben doch noch einen Unterschied. Aus künstlerischer Sicht würde man sicher keine neuen Star Wars Filme drehen, aber die Kuh... ihr wisst schon. Mit etwas Glück werden sie solide.


----------



## Lukecheater (1. Januar 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> "Der Beste Marvel-Film" hat nicht viel zu sagen, da war keiner dabei den man unbedingt gesehen haben muss. Nichts falsch verstehen, unterhaltsam sind die alle aber zwischen nettem Popcornkino und Meilensteinen der Filmgeschichte gibts...


 
naja, kann man so sehen. Für mich sind die Spiderman-Filme halt schon allein wegen Tobey Maquire mehr als nur "Popcorn-Kino". Kann natürlich jeder anders sehn  

Was nur für mich ganz wichtig ist: Kein Hayden Christensen mehr!!! Wie der Mensch versucht hat Anakin zu spielen war wirklich ganz großes Kino


----------



## Lukecheater (1. Januar 2013)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> der war ja sowas von geil der film.man man


 
alles klar


----------



## rizzor (2. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ne Jedi Akademie errichten klingt sowas von öde und typisch Disney... Eigentlich habe ich ja kein Problem mit Disney etc. aber irgendwie klingt das aus meiner Sicht richtig schlimm, denn was könnte man alles an schnulzigen Kram, oder was auch immer, aus "Jedi Akademie ins Leben rufen" machen? - Genug. Aber sind ja eh nur Gerüchte und vielleicht wird es auch nicht so schlimm und dieses "Thema" wird mal etwas individueller und Star Wars gerecht umgesetzt.


----------



## Enisra (2. Januar 2013)

rizzor schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ne Jedi Akademie errichten klingt sowas von öde und typisch Disney...


 
Ähm, ja ne, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man sich besser vorher informieren und die Info das es EU gibt ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich so großes Geheimniss

Im übrigen ist die Neue Jedi-Akademi auch nur so fast 20 Jahre alt
Die Jedi-Akademie – Jedipedia, das Star Wars-Wiki

Ansonsten: Ich hoffe mal nicht das die sich trauen da das EU über Bord zu werfen, ansonsten sind die Banthe-pudu


----------



## Gast20180705 (2. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ähm, ja ne, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man sich besser vorher informieren und die Info das es EU gibt ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich so großes Geheimniss
> 
> Im übrigen ist die Neue Jedi-Akademi auch nur so fast 20 Jahre alt
> Die Jedi-Akademie – Jedipedia, das Star Wars-Wiki
> ...



ich denke auch wenn die nur Minimal was am EU verändern gibts Tote.

Edit.: wenn ich so drüber nachdenke leg ich schonmal Fackel und Heugabel bereit


----------



## KevinEdler (2. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub nicht, dass die sich komplett von den alten Charakteren verabschieden werden, schließlich bestimmt der Skywalker-Clan + angeheiratetem Gedöns noch viele Jahrzehnte die galaktischen Politik.
Und da ich auch nicht glaub dass das Drehbuch an einem der Bücher angelehnt ist, und nur noch wenig Lücken in der Timeline der meisten Akteure sind wird das EU wohl ein paar Wandel haben.


----------



## Enisra (3. Januar 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> ich denke auch wenn die nur Minimal was am EU verändern gibts Tote.
> 
> Edit.: wenn ich so drüber nachdenke leg ich schonmal Fackel und Heugabel bereit


 
Ich wäre für Lichtschwerter und Blaster 
Ansonsten, ich glaube wenn die da was rumschneiden wird das schlimmer als bei Matrix und man kann da nicht einfach rummachen wie man will, den Twist mit der Alternativen Zeitline funktioniert halt nur beim Technobabbel Star Trek, aber selbst da wäre J.J. mit Wattebällchen beworfen worden, würde Kirk Rot und Scotty Gold tragen


----------



## Vordack (3. Januar 2013)

Atuan schrieb:


> Warum denn? Weil sie von Disney kommt? Denk doch mal über die Alternative nach -> Überhaupt kein Star Wars mehr
> 
> Lucas hatte wieder die Schnauze voll von Star Wars. Der hätte noch 20 Jahre Pause gebraucht, bis er sich für eine neue Trilogie entschieden hätte. Und was dabei rausgekommen wäre möchte ich lieber nicht wissen. Der Kerl war bei Episode I-III ja schon wunderlich... Jar Jar Binks, hustende Droiden, Yoda auf Speed beim Lichtschwertduell... Sowas wird mit dem Alter nicht unbedingt besser  Dann doch lieber Disney. Schlechter kanns wirklich nicht mehr werden. Und wenn doch... Naja... Ich bin eh schon genug Kummer mit Star Wars gewohnt. Mit der neuen Trilogie gingen nämlich Filme, Spiele und Bücher den Bach runter. Und weil das nicht reicht, musste man zwischen Yu-Gi-Oh und Pokemon noch diese peinliche Clone Wars-Grütze schieben... Star Wars ist also eh schon tot. Spätestens seit der Imperator bei Star Wars Kinect zu irgendwelcher Justin Bieber-Musik tanzt.
> 
> Disney ist eine Chance. Vielleicht wirds was, vielleicht auch nicht. Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass Lucas' Rektalpenetration an seinem eigenen Meisterwerk ein Ende hat.


 
Nicht, daß ich Episode I-III umwerfend finde, aber ich finde gerade Jar-Jar-Binks und Yoda auf Speed sollte man nicht allzu ernst nehmen. Ich denke da hat Lucas sich ein wenig selbst auf den Arm genommen. Ist logisch daß die vielen eingefleischten Star Wars Fans daß so negativ auffassen. Fanboys und Sinn für Humor vertragen sich nicht 

Ich finde die beiden von mir genannten haben die Filme sehr aufgelockert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Nicht, daß ich Episode I-III umwerfend finde, aber ich finde gerade Jar-Jar-Binks und Yoda auf Speed sollte man nicht allzu ernst nehmen. Ich denke da hat Lucas sich ein wenig selbst auf den Arm genommen. Ist logisch daß die vielen eingefleischten Star Wars Fans daß so negativ auffassen. Fanboys und Sinn für Humor vertragen sich nicht
> 
> Ich finde die beiden von mir genannten haben die Filme sehr aufgelockert.


 Ich bin sogar froh, dass Georgie-Boy nicht mehr Selbst Hand ans Franchise legt.
Ich wette Episode 7 hätte u.a. davon gehandelt, dass die Ewoks Skywalkers Unterwäsche waschen, C3PO sich weiterhin als Ewok-Gott preisen lässt und Chewbacca sich als gefrusteter Babysitter fürs Han Solos und Leias Kinderstall verdingen muss.


----------



## Vordack (3. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bin sogar froh, dass Georgie-Boy nicht mehr Selbst Hand ans Franchise legt.
> Ich wette Episode 7 hätte u.a. davon gehandelt, dass die Ewoks Skywalkers Unterwäsche waschen, C3PO sich weiterhin als Ewok-Gott preisen lässt und Chewbacca sich als gefrusteter Babysitter fürs Han Solos und Leias Kinderstall verdingen muss.


 
Grummel, ich hatte mich schon auf die Sex Szene mit deim einen Ewok und Prinzessin Leia gefreut


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Grummel, ich hatte mich schon auf die Sex Szene mit deim einen Ewok und Prinzessin Leia gefreut


 Bäh... Ein Space-Teddy, der am Bären der Prinzessin rummacht... Was für eine Vorstellung. 
Vielleicht findest du in dem Porno-Bereich deiner Stamm-Videothek ein Filmchen, das deinen Wünschen gerecht wird. Musst mal fragen ob sie "Schweinerei im Weltall" oder "Fuck Wars" oder "Ted - Special Star Wars Edition" verleihen.


----------



## Vordack (3. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bäh... Ein Space-Teddy, der am Bären der Prinzessin rummacht... Was für eine Vorstellung.
> Vielleicht findest du in dem Porno-Bereich deiner Stamm-Videothek ein Filmchen, das deinen Wünschen gerecht wird. Musst mal fragen ob sie "Schweinerei im Weltall" oder "Fuck Wars" oder "Ted - Special Star Wars Edition" verleihen.


 
Ach, die hab ich alle in meiner privaten Sammlung, ich brauch was neues!


----------



## Firilia (8. Januar 2013)

Jeder der sich etwas mehr mit Star Wars beschäftigt als die bisher gedrehten Filme weiß, dass die Story schon 30- 40 Jahre weiter gesponnen wurde (in den Büchern).

Taucht man noch tiefer ein kann man in diversen Wikis sogar sehen wie es nach dem aktuellen Literaturstand weitergeht.

Daher wird den Autoren des Films nicht allzuviel Spielraum bleiben, ganz neue Sachen zu schreiben. Außer sie brechen mit der bestehenden Lore. Oder sie schreiben halt über Charaktere die nicht im Blickpunkt der Bücher stehen, was ich aber bei der Dominanz des Skywalker/Solo Clans in den Büchern für nicht günstig halte.

Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es einige gute Bücher die sich als Filmumsetzung lohnen würden. Manchmal muss man vielleicht ein paar zusammenfassen um den Bogen nicht zu überspannen, aber ich sehe da durchaus Potential. Hoffen wir das Disney einige alte Tugenden der Saga wiederfindet.


----------



## Turalyon (4. März 2013)

Wenn sie das Alter der Schauspieler als Grundlage nehmen, würde sich der Konflikt mit den Yuuzhan Vong als Thema anbieten, da der ja auch ca 30 Jahre nach der Rückkehr der Jediritter stattfindet.


----------



## alu355 (19. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Ich hoffe mal nicht das die sich trauen da das EU über Bord zu werfen, ansonsten sind die Banthe-pudu



Du meinst so super tolle literarische Spitzen wie die Yuuzhan Vong? "Hey uns fällt nix mehr ein, laßt uns was dickeres holen DOE!"
Das EU drehte sich immer schneller einem großen schwarzen Loch zu mit jeder neuen Veröffentlichung, jeder Autor durfte mehr oder weniger machen was er wollte. 
Das lief ja schon in Richtung Marvel/DC Comics mit ihren mannigfaltigen Ungereimtheiten.
Da verzichte ich lieber auf die großartige Thrawntrilogie, wenn ich dann das Elend, das ein paar Bücher später einsetzte, nicht sehen muß.



Firilia schrieb:


> Daher wird den Autoren des Films nicht allzuviel Spielraum bleiben, ganz neue Sachen zu schreiben. Außer sie brechen mit der bestehenden Lore. Oder sie schreiben halt über Charaktere die nicht im Blickpunkt der Bücher stehen, was ich aber bei der Dominanz des Skywalker/Solo Clans in den Büchern für nicht günstig halte.
> Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es einige gute Bücher die sich als Filmumsetzung lohnen würden. Manchmal muss man vielleicht ein paar zusammenfassen um den Bogen nicht zu überspannen, aber ich sehe da durchaus Potential. Hoffen wir das Disney einige alte Tugenden der Saga wiederfindet.



Disney gehört Star Wars. 
Wenn Disney das EU als nicht-canon hinstellt, dann ist das so. 
Da kann man sich als Fan auf den Kopf stellen, ändern tut das gar nichts.
Weil da genau das selbe Prinzip greift, wie auch bei dem Rumgezeter und Gejammer über Origin/BF3 und all die anderen Konsorten - gekauft/konsumiert/angesehen wird es am Ende ja doch von den meisten.
Kann mich noch all zu gut erinnern wie meine SW Freaks nach der Episode 1 praktisch aus allen Öffnungen bluteten und Georgieboy an der nächsten Ampel gelyncht hätten - aber die weiteren Episoden wurden abr trotzdem geguckt - offiziell für den Fall es könnte ja besser werden.
Und wenn ich meinen Neffen anschaue, weiß ich das DIsney damit finanziell erfolgreich sein wird - denn die Kids kennen das EU meistens gar nicht, wo das Motto dann greift: "Was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht heiß".


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2013)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Wenn sie das Alter der Schauspieler als Grundlage nehmen, würde sich der Konflikt mit den Yuuzhan Vong als Thema anbieten, da der ja auch ca 30 Jahre nach der Rückkehr der Jediritter stattfindet.


 
Aber hatte Luke die Akademie nicht wesentlich eher gegründet ? Der Rest würde ja theoretisch passen. Und laß mich raten: Einer seiner Schüler verfällt der dunklen Seite...


----------



## Worrel (14. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ... der Twist mit der Alternativen Zeitline funktioniert halt nur beim Technobabbel Star Trek, aber selbst da wäre J.J. mit Wattebällchen beworfen worden, würde Kirk Rot und Scotty Gold tragen


 Der Twist *würde *funktionieren, wenn die Schreiber bemerkt hätten, daß sie dadurch zwar *einige *Freiheiten haben, aber eben nicht *alle*.
Und Kritik gab's ja wohl seit dem ST Reboot genug.

@Topic:
Was für ein EU eigentlich?


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2013)

Kritik ist nur teilweise so ne Sache, grade beim Film sind ja doch schon viele Klugscheißer dabei und grade bei ST reagieren einige eher überempfindlich
Dabei ist Abrahmsverse-Kirk so dich an Kirk dran wie es zuletzt TOS-Kirk war


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> @Topic:
> Was für ein EU eigentlich?


 
Wofür EU steht? Wie ich mir hab sagen lassen, nachdem ich das hier mal gelesen hatte und auch nicht wusste, was damit gemeint ist: Es handelt sich dabei um das *E*xpanded *U*niverse, also alle Stories die so in Büchern etc. noch in das Universum geschrieben wurden. (Darth Bane etc.) Mich interessiert das nicht die Bohne bzgl. der Filmstory, aber ist wie bei Star Trek, wenn was nicht stimmig ist gibts die Mega-Nerd-Diskussion...


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wofür EU steht? Wie ich mir hab sagen lassen, nachdem ich das hier mal gelesen hatte und auch nicht wusste, was damit gemeint ist: Es handelt sich dabei um das *E*xpanded *U*niverse, also alle Stories die so in Büchern etc. noch in das Universum geschrieben wurden. (Darth Bane etc.) Mich interessiert das nicht die Bohne bzgl. der Filmstory, aber ist wie bei Star Trek, wenn was nicht stimmig ist gibts die Mega-Nerd-Diskussion...


 
naja, nein da im gegensatz zu SW Gene Rodenberry gesagt hat, das nur Filme und TV-Sendungen Canon sind, wobei auch die Zeichentrickserie Non-Canon ist
weswegen man so nen Kuddelmuddel hat von der Destiny-Buchreihe wo *Spoiler*



Spoiler



die Borg komplett ausgelöscht bzw. Transformiert werden



und Star Trek Online wo die immer noch da sind


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, nein da im gegensatz zu SW Gene Rodenberry gesagt hat, das nur Filme und TV-Sendungen Canon sind, wobei auch die Zeichentrickserie Non-Canon ist
> weswegen man so nen Kuddelmuddel hat von der Destiny-Buchreihe wo *Spoiler*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie gesagt, mir ist das relativ schnuppe, ob was in den Büchern steht, was dann nicht mehr passt, mir ist nur eine gute Filmtrilogie wichtig und da hab ich bei Abrams ein ganz gutes Gefühl


----------



## Worrel (14. Dezember 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wofür EU steht? Wie ich mir hab sagen lassen, nachdem ich das hier mal gelesen hatte und auch nicht wusste, was damit gemeint ist: Es handelt sich dabei um das *E*xpanded *U*niverse, also alle Stories die so in Büchern etc. noch in das Universum geschrieben wurden. (Darth Bane etc.) Mich interessiert das nicht die Bohne bzgl. der Filmstory, aber ist wie bei Star Trek, wenn was nicht stimmig ist gibts die Mega-Nerd-Diskussion...


 
Jetzt, wo du das erwähnst - ich glaub', das hatte ich schon mal gefragt ... danke fürs erklären.

Bzgl. ST Reboot - da gibt es aber ja eben schon alleine aus den Filmen heraus Unstimmigkeiten - seien es Spitzfindigkeiten wie daß der Bösewicht im neuen Teil jetzt _ganz anders _aussieht oder daß Spock in einer Einstellung mit dem Aufzug vom Hangar bis zur Brücke viel zu schnell unterwegs ist und das mit einer ähnlichen Fahrstuhlfahrt aus der TOS verglichen wird, wo statt wenigen Sekunden mehrere Minuten vergehen 
oder grobe Schnitzer wie die Unterwasser Tauglichkeit der Enterprise oder das _komplett andere_ Aussehen der Brücke oder des Maschinenraums.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo du das erwähnst - ich glaub', das hatte ich schon mal gefragt ... danke fürs erklären.
> 
> Bzgl. ST Reboot - da gibt es aber ja eben schon alleine aus den Filmen heraus Unstimmigkeiten - seien es Spitzfindigkeiten wie daß der Bösewicht im neuen Teil jetzt _ganz anders _aussieht oder daß Spock in einer Einstellung mit dem Aufzug vom Hangar bis zur Brücke viel zu schnell unterwegs ist und das mit einer ähnlichen Fahrstuhlfahrt aus der TOS verglichen wird, wo statt wenigen Sekunden mehrere Minuten vergehen
> oder grobe Schnitzer wie die Unterwasser Tauglichkeit der Enterprise oder das _komplett andere_ Aussehen der Brücke oder des Maschinenraums.


 
Dafür ist es ja ein Reboot. Und was in den 60ern in war kann man im neuen Jahrtausend nicht einfach 1:1 übernehmen. Daran "krankt" ein Reboot ja auch. Damals hing die Enterprise auch an Stricken und man sah die relativ primitiven Spezialeffekte und Flugszenen. Das wäre heute in einem neuen Film untragbar. Damals war es aber technisch nicht anders lösbar.

Wie würdest Du z.B. Raumpatroille Orion heute drehen ? Doch sicher anders als in den 60er Jahren. Ohne Bügeleisen und ähnlich heute lächerlich wirkenden Einrichtungen. die andere Dinge vorgaukeln sollten. Am besten man läßt ein Reboot weg, wenn einen so etwas stört, weil eine 1:1 Übernahme schlichtweg zum Scheitern verurteilt wäre.

Aber gelöst von den früheren ST-Filmen und Serien fand ich den 1. Film von Abrahams gut. Der 2. Film wurde von mir bei Amazon gerade geordert (als 3D-Fassung). Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2013)

naja, nein
1. Plastische Chirogie, ein Plottwist der ja schon bei Kennen sie Tribble "eingeführt" wurde und ab TNG so richtig ausgebaut wurde
2. es ist jetzt auch nicht neu das die Dinge sich so schnell bewegen wie es grade in den Plot passt
3. hier wird wieder vergessen das die Enterprise auch nicht 2245 sondern erst 2258 vom Stapel läuft und man davon ausgehen kann, das nach dem Zerbröseln der Kelvin ganz neue Anforderungen an die Constitution Klasse gestellt hat als es im Primeverse der Fall war, wie z.B. ein anderer Maschienenraum der mehr Energie liefern kann
Außerdem ist die Aufteilung der Brücke immer noch relativ ähnlich, nur hat man sich halt mehr an Apple orientiert


----------



## Worrel (14. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dafür ist es ja ein Reboot. Und was in den 60ern in war kann man im neuen Jahrtausend nicht einfach 1:1 übernehmen.


Trotzdem sind "in universe" nur ~40 Jahre vergangen - da kann man eine Kulissenveränderung, die "in universe" mehr als 140 Jahre braucht  (TOS-VOY) nicht glaubhaft mit einem einzigen Eingriff in die Geschichte erklären.

Hätte man die Voyager Touchscreens  etwas gepimpt und verwendet, hätte kaum ein Trekkie was zu meckern gehabt - so hingegen ...



> Wie würdest Du z.B. Raumpatroille Orion heute drehen ? Doch sicher anders als in den 60er Jahren. Ohne Bügeleisen und ähnlich heute lächerlich wirkenden Einrichtungen. die andere Dinge vorgaukeln sollten.


Ganz schlechtes Beispiel. Ein Orion Reboot muß ein Bügeleisen beinhalten - mindestens als Reminiszenz.

Ich persönlich würde ein Orion Reboot in s/w drehen, mit 60s Musik und mit extra "billigen" Extras wie Bügeleisen, Tauchsiedern, Joghurtbechern etc



> Aber gelöst von den früheren ST-Filmen und Serien fand ich den 1. Film von Abrahams gut. Der 2. Film wurde von mir bei Amazon gerade geordert (als 3D-Fassung). Bin mal gespannt.


 Als hirnlose Action SciFi funktioniert der Reboot auch. Problem: Das Original war _eben gerade nicht_ hirnlos (Bis auf die Folge "Spock's Gehirn" ) und hatte nicht alle paar Minuten Logiklöcher so tief wie der Mariannengraben.


Übrigens: Wie habe ich mir eigentlich die bisherigen Zeitreisen in unsere Jetztzeit vorzustellen? bzw: die Reise zurück nach 22xx-23xx?
Das heißt doch eigentlich, daß Kirk & Co am Ende ihres Abenteuers zurück zur Zeitlinie A aufbrechen wollen - aber dort ja gar nicht mehr ankommen können, da diese ja gar nicht mehr existiert! Sprich: Kirk, Spock & Pille sitzen in der Vergangenheit fest und können gar nichts mehr zur Friedensschließung mit den Klingonen beitragen, geschweige denn, daß Spock in Zukunft A daran scheitern könnte, Romulus zu retten ...


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2013)

Wie gesagt man darf das Reboot nicht mit dem Original vergleichen. Erst recht nicht den 2. Teil, wo wir gleich beim größten Problem wären: Khan.  

Der 2. und 3. Kinofilm waren diesbezüglich Meilensteine und der neue Khan mußte daher im Vergleich einfach scheitern. Aus dem Grund sehe ich die neuen Filme als Neuanfang ohne Bindung an die alten Filme. Alles andere funktioniert meiner Meinung nach nicht. Erst recht nicht was den Kanon zum bisherigen ST-Universum und dadurch zu den alten Teilen betrifft.

Ein ähnliches "Problem" gabs doch auch mit der neueren Star Wars Triologie die zeitlich vor der klassischen spielte, wo aber die Raumschiffe erheblich moderner aussahen. Ganz zu schweigen von den 2-Klingen Laserschwertern.

Ähnlich verhält es sich auch hier. Was man in den 60ern als Sci Fi Ausstattungen ansah wirkt heute veraltet bis albern. Heute hat man dazu ganz andere Vorstellungen. Zumal einige Vorstellungen aus den 60ern durch die zwischenzeitliche Entwicklung (Miniaturisierung etc.) überholt wurden. Wo man sich damals nur Röhren, Relais und schrankgroße Computer vorstellen konnte überrollte die Mikroprozessorentwicklung diese veraltete Technik wie eine Dampfwalze. Das war in den 60ern nicht einmal in den kühnsten Träumen vorstellbar.

Das ist halt das Los, wenn nahezu 50 Jahre zwischen Original und Remake liegen. 

Was wir uns heute als Sci Fi und technischen Features in 300 Jahren vorstellen, findet man in 50-100 Jahren auch lächerlich, weil die technische Entwicklung unsere Vorstellungen schlichtweg übertreffen wird. Das ist halt das Los der Weiterentwicklung.


----------



## Exar-K (15. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ein ähnliches "Problem" gabs doch auch mit der  neueren Star Wars Triologie die zeitlich vor der klassischen spielte, wo  aber die Raumschiffe erheblich moderner aussahen. Ganz zu schweigen von  den 2-Klingen Laserschwertern


1. Lichtschwert
2. Doppelklingen-Lichtschwerter haben nichts mit Technologievorsprung zu  tun. Bevorzugter Kampfstil und Fähigkeiten des Benutzers sind  ausschlaggebend.


Spoiler



Ich habe diese Dinger Viertausend Jahre vor Darth Maul erfunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3. Das "moderne" Aussehen der Raumschiffe liegt eher an der Tatsache,  verschiedene Phasen eines Konflikts zu zeigen. Die alte Trilogie spielt  nach Jahren voller Krieg, die neueren Teile waren mit Absicht glänzender  designed und weniger abgenutzt.
Oder als Beispiel auch R2D2s Jetpack, der immer kaputter und über die Jahre nicht repariert wurde.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2013)

Trotzdem wirkte das ganze für meine Begriffe irgendwo unwirklich. die Raumschiffe waren "aerodynamischer" und auch für den Atmosphärenflug designt. Auch wenn man das ganze mit Prä- und After-Clonewars erklären will bleibt hier imho immer noch eine Logiklücke. Nicht was R2D2 betrifft aber Raumschiffdesign und -möglichkeiten. Wer in der Lage ist, einen Todesstern zu bauen für den wäre es doch ein leichtes, die Raumschiffe aus der Prä-Ära sogar noch zu verbessern statt im Vergleich mit optischen Oldtimern durch die Gegend zu fliegen.

Die Rebellen sind eine andere Baustelle. Aber selbst da gabs ja Möglichkeiten für Technologieraub/-kopie/-adaption.

Ich denke eher der Unterschied liegt wieder mal in den Vorstellungen über Science Fiction in den 70er Jahren und zum Ende des 20. Jahrhunderts. Wo wir wieder bei dem (imho größten) Fehler von Lucas sind, daß er sich zwischen Episode VI und I zu viel Zeit genommen hat. Was nun auch bei Episode VII aufgrund des Alters der Darsteller zu einem Problem wird, da dies einige Storyplots schlichtweg ausschließt, die eben kurz nach Episode VI spielen.

Einen C3PO hat man ja auch bewußt unfertiger und einfacher designt als einen C3PO zu Zeiten von Episode 4. Es geht also auch.


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> 2. Doppelklingen-Lichtschwerter haben nichts mit Technologievorsprung zu  tun. Bevorzugter Kampfstil und Fähigkeiten des Benutzers sind  ausschlaggebend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
wobei man aber auch sagen muss, zum einem ist jetzt weniger ein Problem der Technologie 2 Lichtschwerter zu verbinden, eher der Kampfkunst und der Technik und zum anderen ist es auch eher ein Blender weil der Gegner nicht damit umzugehen weiß
Auch darf man nicht vergessen, das man sich in den alten Filmen ja auch eher in Schmugglerkreisen und Geheime Rebellen Basen befindet, also Orten wo Aufräumen nicht Priorität 1 ist

Wobei es aber bei R2D2 die These gibt, das die Dinger einfach ausgebaut wurden

Apropo Bügeleisen:
Das ist eher ein Beweiß das bei der Blöd schon immer nur Leute Artikel schreiben die keine Ahnung haben, im Requisitenbau ist das vollkommen Gang und gebe da alles Möglich zu verwenden, wie der Fusionsantrieb vom DeLorean, das ist ne Kaffeemühle


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2013)

Naja zum töten von Qui Gonn hat es gelangt. Wenn Obi Wan letztendlich auch (sicher nicht zuletzt aufgrund des Adrenalinschubs aufgrund Tötung seines Lehrers) Darth Maul besiegte.

Wie gesagt trotzdem erklärt das nicht die Tatsache, daß man die Waffe in einer Episode I sieht und danach nicht wieder. Ist Darth Maul der einzige mit einem Doppelklingen-Lichtschwert ? Kann ich kaum glauben.

Und ich meinte auch nicht die düsteren dreckigen Rebellenabsteigen als Stilbruch (die empfinde ich aufgrund der ständigen Flucht vor den Schergen des Imperiums sogar als stimmig), sondern die Schiffstypen und deren Fähigkeiten an sich. Auch die des Imperiums. Das wirkt im Vergleich als fährt man nach dem 2. WK statt mit einem Käfer mit einem Benz Patentmotorwagen.

Aber vielleicht erklärt die Zeichentrickserie Clone Wars auch das eine oder andere. Die hab ich nie gesehen.


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2013)

naja, man muss aber auch mal bedenken, das die Alte Republik 25.000 Jahre existiert hat und man davor auch schon Jahrtausende an Geschichte hatte, da sind halt auch große Erfindungen nicht mehr Möglich


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2013)

Sagt ja keiner. Aber den Stand halten wäre schon nicht schlecht.  Für mich erscheint der Sprung von Episode III zu IV technologisch gefühlt fast genauso heftig wie eine Zeitreise vom Jahr 2000 in den 2. WK. Das ist der Punkt. Ob sich das allein durch die Clone-Wars erklären läßt? Ich weiß nicht...


Auch wenn die X- und Tie-Fighter in Episode IV bis VI für sich gesehen nicht schlecht aussahen, wirkten sie mit Einführung einer Episode I bis III dann mit einem mal unwirklich in meinen Augen. Und die Sternenkreuzer wirkten wie in den Weltraum geschmissene Schlachtschiffe mit Strahlenantrieb. Die Aufbauten mit Radar und die Deflektoren könnten optisch auch aus dem 20. Jahrhundert stammen.


----------

